# Bathtub



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 26, 2019)

How do you get out of the bathtub when you can't get out of the bathtub? My guilty pleasure is bubble baths. I can't take them anymore. I have had both hips replaced, and can't get my legs underneath me. My arms aren't strong enough to pull myself up with a bar.

I miss baths so much. I can't even take a decent shower. I have to use a bath chair. I have been declared as handicapped, which stinks. I don't even have to walk with a cane anymore, but I am legally unhealthy. Poo. I think I'm pretty darn able. Yes, I requested disability, but it was because of my age and the fact that no one would hire me. I had a good job until they down sized where I was working. I knew I had some health issues...so....wala....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2019)

When we bought this house a year ago we had a walk in tub installed and I love it. It's easy to get in and out and it has vibrating jets that you can use,and even a hand held shower. It looks similar to this one. I fill it up to my waist and I love sitting in the warm water.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 29, 2019)

Wow Sassycakes. 
Very sweet set up. 
So stylish and classy
....  just like you


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 29, 2019)

*Before my husband went to the hospital we had discussed getting one of those walk in tubs..pictured above.  I am the same way. Have not been able to get into a tub in years.  Just showers.  Right now, I have no plans to convert our existing tub to a walk in, as I have a free standing shower, and am OK with that.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 29, 2019)

I can do it with a lot of effort. I usually put a couple of old bath towels in the bottom of the tub, then when I want to get out  I get in a kneeling position, which is the tough part, the towels then help cushion the area underneath my achy sore knees and holding onto the side of the tub I can raise myself up. Usually not worth the effort and a shower is much easier but not as satisfying as a good long soak.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 29, 2019)

Thankfully I have no issues getting in and out of the tub; I love my soaking baths.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2019)

Lots of tips in this article.

https://dailyhomesafety.com/how-to-get-out-of-the-bathtub/
Probably best to do a fully clothed _dry run_ when someone is available to assist you!

Good luck!


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 30, 2019)

@Aunt Bea 
I will certainly read the article! And we certainly think alike. I had intended to do the dry run like you said. I'd hate to be stuck in the tub for hours lol.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Thankfully I have no issues getting in and out of the tub; I love my soaking baths.


you are so lucky! I miss my baths!


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I can do it with a lot of effort. I usually put a couple of old bath towels in the bottom of the tub, then when I want to get out  I get in a kneeling position, which is the tough part, the towels then help cushion the area underneath my achy sore knees and holding onto the side of the tub I can raise myself up. Usually not worth the effort and a shower is much easier but not as satisfying as a good long soak.



this is what I have considered. I used to clean the bathtub this way. I actually have researched this online. That's how you are supposed to get someone off the floor that can't get themselves up. Give them items that they can gradually raise themselves on. I looked into a contraption that resembles a small footstool but also a bit like a small ladder. The silly thing cost $100. I just couldn't afford it right now.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 30, 2019)

@Sassycakes 
that looks so nice! I've thought about doing something similar, but I'm sure it's a bit pricey. I think I would love something like that.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2019)

I always shower. I don't think I've sat in a tub since my teens.

It's probable that I too, may have difficulty getting out, but I'm not going to find out!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

One of my very favorite things about my apartment  is the large garden tub.   I fell in love with the apartment when I  saw it. .. have a bar on the side of the tub, and also a wall bar put in by management.  If/when I couldn't get into the  bathtub anymore, I would be so upset.   Love bubble baths.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 30, 2019)

I love a soak but those days are over for me.  As my consolation I say to myself, who wants to sit in dirty water when in the shower you wash that dirt away.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 30, 2019)

Haven't had a bath in 20 years; time I took a shower!!


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 31, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I love a soak but those days are over for me.  As my consolation I say to myself, who wants to sit in dirty water when in the shower you wash that dirt away.




I totally understand that. And I have wondered after that bath "am I actually clean?" But I have had discussions about it, and it's really not the issue of getting clean. It's more my way of unwinding, or a treat. Ohh, my vanilla sugar bubble bath smells heavenly....

on another note--I tried Aunt Bea's dry run suggestion. I struggled a bit, but I was able to get in and out of the tub. I sat on the side a bit, after I was done. Had a bit of a cry, I'm such a girl. I hadn't been able to do that in years.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 31, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I totally understand that. And I have wondered after that bath "am I actually clean?" But I have had discussions about it, and it's really not the issue of getting clean. It's more my way of unwinding, or a treat. Ohh, my vanilla sugar bubble bath smells heavenly....
> 
> on another note--I tried Aunt Bea's dry run suggestion. I struggled a bit, but I was able to get in and out of the tub. I sat on the side a bit, after I was done. Had a bit of a cry, I'm such a girl. I hadn't been able to do that in years.


Funny how our lives tend to go in a circle, it'll get a little bit easier every day!


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 31, 2019)

@Aunt Bea 
That is so adorable!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 31, 2019)

I enjoy a soak in the winter time with Epson Salts. I have a tray that fits across the tub. I put it by the side of the tub on the outside with a book and a cup of tea. When I finally get myself in place I reach for the tray and more times than not by the time I get it all situated my tea is cold and I have a wet book,but I keep trying. I wish my tub was longer. I'm 5'8" so I have to alternate soaking my knees and sliding down once in awhile to stay warm. The hubby keeps banging on the door to see if I'm alright,I tell him it takes me an hour just to get organized and his banging on the door jangles my nerves which is exactly what I'm trying to calm down while I soak. I know,I should be grateful he cares.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 31, 2019)

Wow. Reading this is so humbling and makes me very grateful for my health and mobility, things I tend to take for granted till I read things like this. 

Grammie I am so sorry you’re struggling with this. I see that some of the suggestions have been helpful to you. I’m so glad!


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 31, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Wow. Reading this is so humbling and makes me very grateful for my health and mobility, things I tend to take for granted till I read things like this.
> 
> Grammie I am so sorry you’re struggling with this. I see that some of the suggestions have been helpful to you. I’m so glad!




That's so kind of you to say, Ronni, truly. I think we do learn to appreciate what we took for granted when we were younger. I had been told I would have problems when I was older, and I didn't pay attention. I didn't realize that something so small would come to matter so much. My kids laugh at my issues. I would much rather that they learn better than I did.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 31, 2019)

If you can afford it, it is possible to buy a sort of hoist which has a sling to lift you into the bath. The other option is a strong man!


----------



## toffee (Jul 31, 2019)

when we moved to this place 3yrs ago ==we have shower room-and another big wash room with a bath=
we have never used the bath yet ; just shower people -


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 31, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I totally understand that. And I have wondered after that bath "am I actually clean?" But I have had discussions about it, and it's really not the issue of getting clean. It's more my way of unwinding, or a treat. Ohh, my vanilla sugar bubble bath smells heavenly....


It irritates me when people bring up that "sitting in dirty water" B.S.   I love a nice soaking bath, and since I take a bath every day I have no issue with "dirty" water.   I take a shower twice a week to wash my hair, and I'm not any cleaner after a shower.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 14, 2019)

I never understood laying in dirty bathwater. Then you have to wash the tub, so if you have to wash the tub doesn't that mean the water you bathe in is dirty?   Showers only here.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)

Showers only for me..I don't like sitting in the bath....


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I never understood laying in dirty bathwater. Then you have to wash the tub, so if you have to wash the tub doesn't that mean the water you bathe in is dirty?   Showers only here.


One can quickly rinse off with the shower ‘after’ the bath. 

I can’t understand those who criticize bath users. 
If they choose to bath and then wash the tub, what so horrible about that?

Some like to soak in a healing bath of Epsom Salts for aching joints and / or muscles.

An Epsom Salts shower doesn’t quite cut it.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 14, 2019)

@Sassycakes
Beautiful bathroom..

My hubby and I purchased a house about 4 months ago.  It has a Jacuzzi type bahtub.  I like it but afraid to turn on the device that makes the bubbles...lol  I got in it once but looking at the post, I may treat myself to a bath tonight with a glass of wine


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 14, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Showers only for me..I don't like sitting in the bath....


I love my showers to!!!!!  But nothing like a bath every now and then.  But I am a shower girl


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> One can quickly rinse off with the shower ‘after’ the bath.
> 
> *Some like to soak in a healing bath of Epsom Salts for aching joints and / or muscles.*
> An Epsom Salts shower doesn’t quite cut it.



Always epsom salt baths for me. .. sure beats taking pain meds!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Always epsom salt baths for me. .. sure beats taking pain meds!


Exactly. Plus baths are an opportunity to pamper yourself in luxury. 🕯 Candles , a glass of wine  
or quick vape. Some added essential oils for some aroma therapy. Some relaxing music
What’s not to like? Plus those salt baths REALLY work. All that magnesium getting soaked into the skin.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 14, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Always epsom salt baths for me. .. sure beats taking pain meds!


I have epsom salt and lavender mixed.  I need to stop procrastinating and take a epsom salt bath..


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 14, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Exactly. Plus baths are an opportunity to pamper yourself in luxury. 🕯 Candles , a glass of wine
> or quick vape. Some added essential oils for some aroma therapy. Some relaxing music
> What’s not to like? Plus those salt baths REALLY work. All that magnesium getting soaked into the skin.


YESSSS!!!!  Sounds so relaxing


----------



## win231 (Nov 14, 2019)

For me, it isn't worth the risk.  Besides, (like someone mentioned) I prefer the dirty water going down the drain.  Also, my house was built in 1953 & the only way I could fit in my tub is if I curled up into a ball.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 14, 2019)

Baths can be helpful for my arthritis, but I also have problems getting out of the tub and it makes me a little queasy sitting in my own dirt so only if I’m in terrible pain do I consider taking a bath.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 14, 2019)

I think about taking a bath, the thought itself is very relaxing.. but I end up taking a shower.  I think if I had someone to run my bath water and clean the tub, I may take more baths..LOL   But I love showers.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 17, 2019)

During the summer we visited 'Cragside' which was the first house lit by hydro-electricity.  In all of the bathrooms was a step to assist getting in and out of the bath.

Mrs. L thought this was a great idea, so when we updated our bathroom, I incorporated a slide-out step / storage box  under the bathtub.  Fortunately we're still reasonably fit, but that extra step really helps getting in and out .


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 17, 2019)

We both only take shower. Can barley get out of tub. Plus safer feeling for us.


----------

